# Tap water is pretty filthy



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

Never knew is was so bad.

https://danielteolijr.wordpress.com/2016/01/18/6035/


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Here at Prepared Society, there have been numerous requests, that we don't just post links to other web sites. There are concerns about viruses and other problems. We have a preference to post the link (as a reference), followed by the article, copied, pasted with the quoted information, shown as quoted.

Is this your blog?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Please follow the guidelines Weedy gave you. No one wants to click a link and end up with malware or a virus on their computer. BTW no one here really likes clicking unknown blog/sales links. If you want to spam go somewhere else.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Very interesting read. The photos really told the tale. I was really impressed with the Zero Water which I used for years and was pleased with. I would have expected the Berkey to do better though it was not bad. 

This was not an infomercial and did not push any one item but did a credible comparison. It showed a lot of tap water samples from cities that I don't ever visit but the bottled water and filter tests were informative. I personally have trouble posting photos from articles and without the photos there is nothing worthwhile in the article. Thanks for the link.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Off topic maybe?? I have water stored since summer, 2011 and yesterday opened one of the drums.
The water in a clear glass was pristine. I'm surprised. I expected a little cloudiness or something!
*Untreated *water from a garden hose through the garage window.
I wonder how many little critters are swimming around in there???


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

We have been using the Zero Water system for about 2 years...

It was recommended for removing heavy metals , that tend to settle in your joints and agitate/irritate RA joints. Wife says it made a big difference in the joint pain.

I can testify that the water tastes so much better than our well water before being filtered.

I just wonder if it would do a good job on collected rain water..:shtf::dunno:



Jim


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

phideaux said:


> We have been using the Zero Water system for about 2 years...
> 
> I just wonder if bit would do a good job on collected rain water..:shtf::dunno:
> 
> Jim


Unless you live in an area with smog you shouldn't have to worry about rain water. Distilled water is the purest and I like to call rain God distilled water. If you wish to use your Zero Water for rain the filter should last you a very long time.

In my last home we used a Zero Water and we were very pleased. I think it was less expensive than running the electricity for the still and the quality was excellent.

I grew up catching rain for all our water usage. I have caught rain from many roofs and built and/or lived with many cisterns. Thousands of homes in the region that I grew up in get their water off the roof. I don't know any that have anything more than a rudimentary filter like ten or twenty or fifty micron. The very few that I know that have a well or are on city water need to be concerned and have some serious filters.

I have never understood peoples concerns about rain water for consumption.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

You know ,I'm a titewad ,right?

So we have the big 3 gallon Zero Water dispenser in the fridge.

We have the 1 gallon pitcher on the counter.

All the water that goes into the big dispenser , is from the pitcher.

The filter for the pitcher is allowed to go to a high number , in the 100-200 range, before replacing it ....with the filter from the 3 gal dispenser, which is always producing Zero water, then the 3 gal gets a new one. ..

SEE !

I get long times between buying new filters....I call it cheating the system.
***********
As far as rain water, I live very rural, 
I'm sure the rain water is fine, 
I have a 1/2 acre pond, that is a rain collector, 
Run off is filtered thru grass. 
Maybe rough filtered and then Zero water system ?

It gets trash in it from the many trees, birds, insects.
A rough 20 micron filter would probably be sufficient, I was just wondering if it would give it the same taste as I get thru the Zero Water system.

When I was a boy we collected rain water, I remember dad adding lime to the barrel.


Jim


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Pond water is no longer considered rain water, at least not by me. While running along the ground it picks up untold impurities. Running across a roof and into a cistern is totally different, unless ducks and other wild critters wander around on top of your house. For your situation I see three options, a still, R/O, and Zero Water.

I really like your double filter system, I wish I had thought of that.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Caribou said:


> Unless you live in an area with smog you shouldn't have to worry about rain water. Distilled water is the purest and I like to call rain God distilled water. If you wish to use your Zero Water for rain the filter should last you a very long time.
> 
> In my last home we used a Zero Water and we were very pleased. I think it was less expensive than running the electricity for the still and the quality was excellent.
> 
> ...


With the chemtrail sprays here, I would never think of drinking the rain water.
Air Force even admits it!!!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

And the last time you check your house water pipes was?...If you have old galvanize pipes you may have a problem also the Safe Drinking Water Act prohibited the used of lead base solder around 1991 so if your copper pipes are around that time you may have lead in your water also ,just a thought .Also the risk of getting sick from rainwater may be different depending on your location, how frequently it rains, the season and how you collect and store the rainwater. Dust, smoke, and soot from the air can be dissolved in rainwater before it lands on your roof. Roofing materials, gutters, piping, and storage materials can introduce harmful chemicals like asbestos, lead, and copper to the water, though building standards minimize some of this. Dirt and germs can be washed into collected rainwater from the roof, especially when rain follows several days of dry weather so a good filter system may be a good idea.


----------

